# do you eat gluten?



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

i saw a new doc today and she felt strongly that i should try eliminating gluten. she said people with hashimoto's very often have trouble with gluten. have any of you heard about this?


----------



## Calla (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Erika,
I'm not an expert on all things Hashimotos, but I have definitely heard of the connection between it and celiac disease and gluten sensitivity. I had some allergy testing done and I do react to gluten and wheat, so I try to limit it as much as possible. My son is also gluten sensitive. It's not easy at first but you do adjust. There are a lot of good gluten-free products out there now. 
Calla


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> i saw a new doc today and she felt strongly that i should try eliminating gluten. she said people with hashimoto's very often have trouble with gluten. have any of you heard about this?


I think that those of us who have thyroid disease in general have a leaning towards being gluten intolerant for whatever the reason. We also have a tendency to have low ferritin, low vitamin D, insulin resistance, gall bladder issues and the list just goes on.

So.....................go gluten-free for 30 days and see how you feel. I have been gluten-free for so many years I don't even remember and I am talking like 20 plus years.

Then after you do that, if you dare....................go back to eating glutens. You will be shocked. I by-passed that bit of advice because I never wanted to feel like that again and it does take some time to get it out of your system. Read labels; gluten is everywhere.

Let us know how you do!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, when I was originally diagnosed with Hashimoto's, I was also diagnosed with Celiac. One doctor said it was full-blown Celiac; the other said it was gluten intolerance. Either way, I've been gluten free for three years now. It's truly not that hard once you have a supply of substitutes, especially now that there are so many gluten free products out there. Getting started was the worst though, because I was overwhelmed with figuring out what I could and couldn't have. Basically, substitute regular pasta for either gluten-free pasta or rice, instead of regular bread, buy a gluten free mix and pop it in the breadmaker. Or if you have gluten free bakeries near you, they make fabulous bread (and croissants, and rolls...I can't tell they are gluten free, they are soo delicious). If you want cake or cookies, there are wonderful mixes out there. There are frozen meals which are gluten free (Amy's is one brand, but there are others) Do read labels, though, if you're buying any packaged foods.

I didn't realize so much is related to thyroid issues. I've had gallbladder problems, had it removed in 2004, and very low Vitamin D.

Good luck going gluten free. You'll feel a HUGE difference, usually within the first couple days. That icky, bloated feeling will go away and you'll just feel better overall. I'm new here, but feel free to send me a message if you have any questions.


----------



## hpylife (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with Hashi's since 2001....but recently I have been reading a lot about adrenal glands and celiac disease as well..thinking about doing the saliva test--news to me, as I hadn't heard about that before.

My father was diagnosed with Celiac disease many years ago. I had my son tested a few yrs ago and he was negative. I didn't even think of the connection and that I may have it--adding that to the lab test list. This never ends!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> i saw a new doc today and she felt strongly that i should try eliminating gluten. she said people with hashimoto's very often have trouble with gluten. have any of you heard about this?


Yes indeed!! I have been gluten-free for so many years I have lost track. Way over 10 years that I know of.


----------



## esee (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting. I've recently been diagnosed with hashi and my mom has CD. Has for 40+ years. I've tried going GF for a while years ago, but never noticed much change. I wonder if I should try again.

Is there a connection between hashi and CD other than they are both autoimmune disorders?


----------



## Tamalla (Aug 12, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Hasimoto's from a naturopath about 3 weeks ago and was told to definitely come off the gluten. No wheat, rye, barley, oats, malt, etc. I was also told to read a book called, "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms?" It goes over Hashimoto's and goes over diet change and how to handle Hashimoto's. But the main thing stressed by two different doctors to me was NO GLUTEN. Basically gluten in your body with anyone with an autoimmune disease such as Hashimoto's reacts in the body and makes the disease worse and creates other problems. I immediately read a book called "The Complete Idiot's Guide To Gluten Free Eating" which saved me because I didn't even know what gluten was and HOW to avoid Gluten. I recommend you buy and read both these books.

I have been off Gluten now for 3 weeks and do feel better. The other thing both my doctors told me (based on this book) is that I needed to get tested for Vit D deficiency and B12 deficiency as people with Hashimoto's tend to have these vitamin deficiencies. I had this done and was VERY deficient in both. I am taking daily liquid supplements prescribed by my naturopath for this. I definitly recommend buying and reading the two books I mentioned above. It has answered SO many questions for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tamalla said:


> I was diagnosed with Hasimoto's from a naturopath about 3 weeks ago and was told to definitely come off the gluten. No wheat, rye, barley, oats, malt, etc. I was also told to read a book called, "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms?" It goes over Hashimoto's and goes over diet change and how to handle Hashimoto's. But the main thing stressed by two different doctors to me was NO GLUTEN. Basically gluten in your body with anyone with an autoimmune disease such as Hashimoto's reacts in the body and makes the disease worse and creates other problems. I immediately read a book called "The Complete Idiot's Guide To Gluten Free Eating" which saved me because I didn't even know what gluten was and HOW to avoid Gluten. I recommend you buy and read both these books.
> 
> I have been off Gluten now for 3 weeks and do feel better. The other thing both my doctors told me (based on this book) is that I needed to get tested for Vit D deficiency and B12 deficiency as people with Hashimoto's tend to have these vitamin deficiencies. I had this done and was VERY deficient in both. I am taking daily liquid supplements prescribed by my naturopath for this. I definitly recommend buying and reading the two books I mentioned above. It has answered SO many questions for me.


Hi Tamalla!! Just wait and see how you feel in 3 more weeks! It's like you died and went to heaven!!! You could not pay me to eat gluten.

By the way, do consider a ferritin test also. Most of us are deficient in that too!

Welcome and thank you for your wonderful recommendations.


----------

